# For those who own the litter locker



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Do you have to be a body builder to turn that handle? Why on earth is it so hard to twist?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Start a new refill or just cut the existing bag and use that again? I guess I didn't think about that -- makes so much sense now. This is the first time I've used it (as you can tell) -- got it about a week ago. Thanks!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes, I find the turning to be difficult too. I never use my litter locker anymore. I just use an empty Tidy Cats litter bucket. It closes tight and there's no smell. SOOOOOOOO much easier and cheaper than the litter locker. 

I'd like to get rid of my litter locker, infact. Any takers?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Ohhh...good idea, Roze! I just couldn't take the smell anymore -- I was willing to go to any and all lengths to get rid of it!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I dont get it you guys? :? 
We have an outdoor trash bin and I just throw 
scooped litter everyday after I scoop it.
Why dont you guys do that too?

I cant imagine keeping the scooped stuff around.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I live in an apartment...and I guess I'm just too lazy to go to the dumpster every day.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Hippyhart said:


> I live in an apartment...and I guess I'm just too lazy to go to the dumpster every day.


Ditto on that. I also keep the locker next to Scotty's litterpan, so I just scoop and dump. Cutting the bag and retying it will help you.

I <3 my litter locker.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Apartment life! Oh I see!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Yep... another apartment here. I'm on the top floor too, so the dumpster is too far away.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, I find the litter locker to be a wonderful thing! I scoop twice a day and I personally think it is easier then carrying poop thru the house. 8O I don't smell anything coming from the litter locker and dump the entire thing once a week. It's the best invention! 

I've thought about switching to the Diaper Genie so I can purchase the refills for 4.99 and buy them at any store.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I use a little silver pedal trash can from IKEA. But that tidy cat container idea is brilliant. No more tying off bags and carrying them down and being afraid they are leaking on the carpet. Just cap it off and throw the whole thing away! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I was at WalMart today...

I noticed the price of a Diaper Genie was on sale for $19.00
Refill bags were $4.95...(not sure how many)

How does this cost compare to the Litter Locker?
I also want to compare the size if them.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

QUOTE

*Yes, I find the turning to be difficult too. I never use my litter locker anymore. I just use an empty Tidy Cats litter bucket. It closes tight and there's no smell. SOOOOOOOO much easier and cheaper than the litter locker. 

I'd like to get rid of my litter locker, infact. Any takers? * 

OH YES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok, my opinions on this after using the Litter Locker for about a month.

1. I have three cats, so the tying off and rethreading has to happen about every other day. This seems like a lot to me, since it means I have to take out the trash after disposing it or else I'm afraid it will start to smell.

2. Once, the plastic bag had a hole in it -- what a &*$#&% mess!!! Needless to say, the bags are not as hefty as I'd like them to be.

3. I bought refills when I bought the LL, but like NewRagDoll said before, they will eventually cause me to file for bankruptcy since they were $8 a pop.

4. The hole where you dump the litter into is not wide enough for my scoop, and sometimes litter scatters on the floor.

5. However, it does keep the smell way down, which I am thankful for.

So, my question for Roze is how stinky is the Tidy Cats pail when you open it? That's my fear with switching to that container -- that it will stink up the house when I open the lid!!

Also, is anyone using the diaper genie? I may opt for that since it is taller and you can buy the refills at more locations. I did read some reviews of other diaper pail products that use 13-gallon trash bags -- anyone using those?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

NewRagdoll said:


> At the present time, I'm flushing. It still takes time and is a pain-with two cats and these #%[email protected]%* *water saving toilets required by law it takes a good 4-5 flushes*


HA....so much for saving water :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I am glad I have an outdoor poop garbage can...
We use it for, the dog, the cat, and soiled baby diapers.
Hubby gets the glorious job of taking it to the curb every week!


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

> was at Walmart today...
> 
> I noticed the price of a Diaper Genie was on sale for $19.00
> Refill bags were $4.95...(not sure how many)
> ...


I will have to check it out. I'm not even positive that it will work, but it seems like it would work basically the same way as the Litter Locker. The Litter locker is under 20.00, but the refills are 8.99 and you can only buy them at certain stores, here in Michigan. I have seen the Diaper Genie refills at all drug stores, Target and Walmart and they are much cheaper. Not sure if they have the same amount of bags. 

I only have one cat and run out of bags monthly. I try not to turn when I am just scooping pee...just the poo.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Hippyhart said:


> So, my question for Roze is how stinky is the Tidy Cats pail when you open it? That's my fear with switching to that container -- that it will stink up the house when I open the lid!!


It's stinky for a minute while you're using it but once you close it the smell goes away. I've never had a problem with the smell actually.


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

BoscosMum said:


> I dont get it you guys? :?
> We have an outdoor trash bin and I just throw
> scooped litter everyday after I scoop it.
> Why dont you guys do that too?
> ...


I am the same way. Scoop and take outside to trash can immediately. No sense keeping it around.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Just curious...if you take it out everyday what do you put it in to get it thru your house? Bags? 

I have this vision of you both walking thru the house balancing the poop scooper in one hand and the other hand underneath just incase something falls of the scooper. :lol:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

kana said:


> Just curious...if you take it out everyday what do you put it in to get it thru your house? Bags?
> 
> I have this vision of you both walking thru the house balancing the poop scooper in one hand and the other hand underneath just incase something falls of the scooper. :lol:


small trash bags is what i use.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Paper lunch sacks are good -- and they are biodegradable.


----------

